# The Reformation Day Puppet Show - Video



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 27, 2008)

I present to you the Reformation Day Puppet Show. Sorry the puppets are so far away. This was performed in October 2002 in Temecula, CA.

I play Luther and Tetzel. My friend, Jeff Reilly, plays Staupitz (old Monk), Leo X, King Charles, and Calvin. My friend, Jay Storms (Virginia Marine), is the Narrator.

[video=youtube;VQhLjN8BCDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQhLjN8BCDk[/video]

[video=youtube;NvYeLhHCips]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvYeLhHCips[/video]

[video=youtube;r8EppVUQESs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8EppVUQESs[/video]


----------



## Herald (Oct 27, 2008)

Rich, I bequeath you the mantle of Jim Henson. Bravo! Well done!


----------



## Megaloo (Oct 28, 2008)

Did Luther say "Howdy Ho!!"? Did that phrase even exist back then??? Well, I guess Rich would know. How dare I to challenge the elders of old!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Rich, I bequeath you the mantle of Jim Henson. Bravo! Well done!



Thanks Bill. It was fun watching it again myself after 6 years. I noticed some ad-libbing by the other two during the show I hadn't noticed before and it cracked me up.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great job, Rich!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Reformation Day!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 31, 2008)

Indeed, Happy Reformation Day! lol and I loved the puppet show. The kids were just as funny as the skit itself!  Good job.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 31, 2008)

Rich, your puppet show worked it's way into my skit I gave to the Catholic gal at work. She said she recognized the part about Indulgences but she didn;t sound too convincing. I enjoyed the show.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 1, 2008)

I was able to zoom it in a bit so the video is easier to see.


----------

